# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  How to Tame Your Nightmares - Wall Street Journal (blog)

## Dream Guide Team

*How to Tame Your Nightmares**Wall Street Journal (blog)*Practitioners of *lucid dreaming*who train themselves to be aware that they are dreamingsay they can try out fantasies like flying. *...*When Your Day Invades Your DreamsWall Street Journal (blog)*all 2 news articles »*

----------

